# Morgan Freeman Honored by AFI



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Morgan Freeman, one of the most likeable movie actors, was honored by his peers yesterday: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110610/ap_on_en_ot/us_morgan_freeman_afi


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Morgan Freeman, one of the most likeable movie actors, was honored by his peers yesterday: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110610/ap_on_en_ot/us_morgan_freeman_afi


A well deserved honor.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Morgan is one of my very favorite actors. Very well deserved honor.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A long overdue and much deserved honor.


----------

